# Dp and spirituality



## emz84 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, so i suffered from dp badly about 2 and half years ago, and although iam gratefull i recovered, when you have been through something like that and go into spirituality, which i think is a trap for alot of ppl who have had mental illness and recover they naturally gravitate towards spirituality and meditiations, buddhism

i have to say it is a nuisance than a help sometimes, especially coming from the dp angle, i read a book which said warning: if you do this relaxtion technique you may experiance out of body experiance, so me being all confused and only really just recovering i took it all the wrong way and can you imagine what i went through after that, more than a year of suffering, i wasnt able to relax or laugh or have fun because of this fear i now assumed or made up or misread, iam still trying to get back to a normal way of thinking and feeling after this and its been tortue, i hate that i had to recover only to end up feeling like this, yes i have improved and i got my facts and thoughts straight after a while of constant positive and rational thinking. but ive really sufffered and i want to know if anyone else has had problems regarding spirituality comming from the dp angle who has recovered and knows what i mean. i think if i still had dp and read what i did it wouldnt have gone in the same way im sure of it.

I think im definalty going to go to a spritual teacher or healer and get some guidance because the world of spirituality gets very confusing if you have had eccentric issues. Im feeling better but its comes and goes in cycles where i dont know what the hell im suppose to think or feel and its distressing, it turned into a phobia of feeling good how ridiculous is that. i have gotten to the stage where i can feel good and not obsess about it 24/7 but i just think its all so unfair.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yea getting into spirituality can make things worse, personally I used a lot of the "spirituality" crap to keep me away from reality for a long time, although I have benefitted from it also in some ways which I think will help when I get older


----------

